# Can you actually keep a nerite in a 2.5 gallon tank?



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey I'm having a bit of an algae problem in one of my 2.5 gallon tanks. The tank is located right next to my "planted snail tank" which has a light on it. The light is causing a bunch of algae growth on one wall of the tank. As of right now, I've been wiping it down during water changes but it's getting crazy. The light is only on for 6 hours a day and i'm still getting crazy amount of algae. 

my tank is 2.5 gallons, heated, filtered and cycled. Has been cycled for over a year now. Has gravel and silk plants. The tank gets two 50% water changes a week and I clean the gravel at each water change. 

Do you think I can put a nerite in there? Of course I would QT the snail first and such.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

With the care you give your aquariums it shouldn't be a problem. Might not suggest it for everyone, though.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

hahahaha thanks russell! Right now my "planted snail tank" doesn't have any snails in it so I might pick one up and QT in there. and then move it over if I don't see any problems. 

I know algae is harmless but i just looks awful lol


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

It should not be a problem. I have one in each of my 2.7 and 3g tanks. They are a godsend. I supplement the natural algae with Repashy. Stinks like heck when you cook it up in the microwave, but my snails and bottom feeders love it.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

yeah i think having one in that one tank will help. It Sebbie's tank and he is super chill. Almost too chill. I've stuck my hands in there multiple times to fix the plants and he just sits there. I've never seen him flare, even with a mirror.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

If you're worried about running out of food for the nerite you can prep feeding rocks (use inert and ideally non jagged but porous rocks-i use river rock). Set in a bucket/clear container with dechlorinated/tank water either outside or under a daylight bulb. If outside consider cling wrap to keep mosquitoes out (unless you want the eggs/larva for your fish). In about a week the rock should build up diatom algae and be ready to feed the snail. Keep 2 or more rocks so you can constantly rotate/prepare them.
This method is often used by hillstream loach owners so should work for a nerite.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm not too concerned about food. I've kept nerites before and have done the method you described a bunch of times. 

My concern was bioload, since 2.5 gallons is not that big.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> I'm not too concerned about food. I've kept nerites before and have done the method you described a bunch of times.
> 
> My concern was bioload, since 2.5 gallons is not that big.


Ah, well that all depends on what plants and how much, faster growers=more nitrate (or ammonia if filterless) absorption. You can add prime or purigen from Seachem for ammonia/nitrite block or nitrate absorption, purigen need water movement...But you probably already know all this.


----------



## forrestfire (Dec 31, 2013)

What do you think of the Repashy fish foods? Do they last and how are they with water quality? My nirites have my tanks spotless in a month then die a month later. I've never been able to get them to touch any of the rocks I used. The green repashy looks like a viable solution.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

forrestfire said:


> What do you think of the Repashy fish foods? Do they last and how are they with water quality? My nirites have my tanks spotless in a month then die a month later. I've never been able to get them to touch any of the rocks I used. The green repashy looks like a viable solution.


I use the soilent green from that brand for my otos, shrimp, and cory (the other fish love it too but I put it in at night to try to keep them off it). I don't notice any mes from it. I use a tiny ice cube tray to make small block and freeze the ones not being used immediately. I've not noticed a water quality issue from it, but again I'm putting this in at night and its all gone by the time tank lights turn on. No clue if my nertires go after this stuff since it goes in right before I go to bed.


----------



## forrestfire (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm all excited now, I found a new toy! Any advice on use?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

forrestfire said:


> I'm all excited now, I found a new toy! Any advice on use?


The Repashy powder?
Just follow directions, measure and boil water, add powder, mix, immediately pour into molds (if desired) or thinly spread on sya a cookie sheet for easy cut/break portioning then let set. I notice it 'sweats' a lot f water still after setting. A little goes a long way, I've been using a small container for sevearl months, I've only made 2 batches of the gel so far (but its only fed once every 3 days-on rotation with algae wafers). If you bag and freeze the extras made its harder to cut smaller chunks off if a thick block and will float until it thaws.


----------

